# Couple of duck calls



## Kyle Hayes (Nov 18, 2013)

Knocked these out this weekend.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SENC (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice, Kyle!


----------



## Kyle Hayes (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Senc


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice looking calls. What wood did you use on the second call?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 19, 2013)

Really nice.


----------



## Kyle Hayes (Nov 19, 2013)

BrentWin I used marble wood on the second call


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 19, 2013)

good stuff there kyle. they close the season up here for the 3 week split we have morons running the show. right when there pouring in from canada its killin us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 19, 2013)

Those are nice. Rick


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 19, 2013)

nice calls!


----------

